# LGB Drover Caboose



## Richard Weatherby (Jan 3, 2008)

Did LGB ever make one of these in Green?

Ebay Auction

If so what is the number?


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Appers to be a conversion of a PRR green combine with the green C&S drover's caboose roof. Says it is "custom" in listing.


----------



## livesteam53 (Jan 4, 2008)

The listing states 

CUSTOM CONVERSION FROM OLDER PRR COMBINE.


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Statements don't seem to align???
New: A brand-new, unused, unopened, undamaged item (including handmade items). See the seller's listing for full details.
CUSTOM CONVERSION FROM OLDER PRR COMBINE. BRAND NEW. WILL BE PACKED SECURELY (NO BOX).


----------



## Richard Weatherby (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks for pointing out the details described. It was an idle curiosity. There seems to be 23 different Drover Cabooses there at the moment. 
Some seem to have been done by Gold Coast Station.


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By SteveC on 31 Aug 2010 08:18 PM 
Statements don't seem to align???
New: A brand-new, unused, unopened, undamaged item (including handmade items). See the seller's listing for full details.
CUSTOM CONVERSION FROM OLDER PRR COMBINE. BRAND NEW. WILL BE PACKED SECURELY (NO BOX).

It could be custom made, and still_ NOS_.

True, as there have been a few Gold Coast special items on eBay lately.


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Spule 4 on 31 Aug 2010 09:02 PM 
Posted By SteveC on 31 Aug 2010 08:18 PM 
Statements don't seem to align???
New: A brand-new, unused, unopened, undamaged item (including handmade items). See the seller's listing for full details.
CUSTOM CONVERSION FROM OLDER PRR COMBINE. BRAND NEW. WILL BE PACKED SECURELY (NO BOX).
It could be custom made, and still_ NOS_.


True, as there have been a few Gold Coast special items on eBay lately.
OK, let's start with the 'unopened' how was the picture taken; how was the customization accomplished? Then there's the 'brand new', if it was customized how can it be, it is no longer as it was when it left the factory? Lastly, back to the 'unopened', how does one reconcile that with 'WILL BE PACKED SECURELY (NO BOX)'?









I understand that the first is a vendor defined 'product category', and the second is a actual item description, but it sure makes for a great deal of confusion.


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Ah, as one of my profs often said, never assume a "boolean and" where there is none.










I have bought a lot of new stuff with/without boxes. My dad bought a "new" 1958 Plymouth car that was dropped off of a rack, tucked away and later repaired...never titled, so still new according to the DMV?


Kind of like looking for a candy in the package when the listing is "mint in box".....hey, that gives me an idea actually!


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

"Evil Bay" and you ask soooooooooooooooooooooooo many questions????? Buyer beware! Hah LOL Regal


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By blueregal on 01 Sep 2010 06:04 PM 
"Evil Bay" and you ask soooooooooooooooooooooooo many questions????? Buyer beware! Hah LOL Regal Hehehe Oh the scope of my 20+ questions is not limited to just eBay it is applied to all prospective transactions, being the 'not letting my level of want, override my common sense' type of individual that I am.









The "No Returns Accepted" would disqualify the vendor for me.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Ahh... so a laser particle assimilator must have been used. Quite straightforward. 

By using this device beaming through the clear window of the box, it allows normal air molecules to be re-formed into different atoms, and then molecules, of paint and plastic. The computer-controlled laser than "assembles" these new molecules into the cupola of a drovers caboose. I saw this machine in use in many movies. 

So, it's easy to see how it is unopened, but customized with handmade parts. 

ha ha ha... yeah, I think the description could be written a little differently. "Kit bashed LGB combine into drover's caboose, never run after modification". 

Greg


----------



## gtrainman (Jan 5, 2008)

Yes!
A Pennsy and a C&S just to name a couple.


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

LGB definitely made this car. I've seen several at local GRRs over the years. If you go here http://cgi.ebay.com/PENNSYLVANIA-R-...33605b352c , you'll see two more for sale up top...one red and one yellow. 

Now, that said, I can for sure say that a GREEN PRR was produced by LGB (meaning, it could have been repainted), but looking at the green one in question, and the red one still for sale...their paint scheme's are identical.


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

If you're looking for a green D&RGW drovers made by LGB, they never did. Only red and yellow in D&RGW.

C&S version was green.

Pennsy never came from LGB with a drovers as an option. But easy to mix and match parts (C&S and Pensy) to make one...just like this model on ebay. I didn't know the LGB C&S green and Pensy green matched though.


Again, if looking for green D&RGW, best way is to get either a red or yellow D&RGW version and paint it green. Mask the letterboard so you can keep the D&RGW lettering. The repaint is surprisingly easy to do. That's how we did a green San Juan trainset using LGB cars. I'm just assuming you're interested in D&RGW based on your sig image, although I know you run various roads. Green is an accurate color for the D&RGW "drovers" car, more correctly "Pagosa Springs combine". Red as well.


----------



## zubi (May 14, 2009)

Posted By San Juan on 03 Sep 2010 12:14 AM 
[...]

Pennsy never came from LGB with a drovers as an option. [..]

San Juan, they did, in brown. But not in green. Best, Zubi


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

44750 is the LGB C&S green drover caboose.


----------



## Don Hazen (Jan 2, 2008)

LGB did make a Pennsylvania drover's caboose 42750 in Tuscan Red to match the other LGB red PRR offerings - the 2219S Mogul, the 3280 Coach, The 3281 Combine, the 32843 Baggage Car, and the 4065-EO3 Caboose. LGB also produced in green Pennsylvania the 3080-EO1 Coach and the 3081-EO3 Combine.


As mentioned above the first drover's caboose was the red D&RGW 4075 manufactured around 1988 followed about 4 years later by the yellow D&RGW 4175. Then 4 years later came the green 44750 C&S drover's caboose.


Don


----------



## Don Hazen (Jan 2, 2008)

Here are a few photos of the Pennsylvania 42750 Drover's Caboose and it's LGB red box with label.





































Don


----------



## stevedenver (Jan 6, 2008)

http://i191.photobucket.com/albums/...G_0393.jpgPosted By San Juan on 03 Sep 2010 12:14 AM 
If you're looking for a green D&RGW drovers made by LGB, they never did.  Only red and yellow in D&RGW.
 
C&S version was green.
 
Pennsy never came from LGB with a drovers as an option.  But easy to mix and match parts (C&S and Pensy) to make one...just like this model on ebay.  I didn't know the LGB C&S green and Pensy green matched though.

 
Again, if looking for green D&RGW, best way is to get either a red or yellow D&RGW version and paint it green.  Mask the letterboard so you can keep the D&RGW lettering.  The repaint is surprisingly easy to do.  That's how we did a green San Juan trainset using LGB cars.  I'm just assuming you're interested in D&RGW based on your sig image, although I know you run various roads.  Green is an accurate color for the D&RGW "drovers" car, more correctly "Pagosa Springs combine".  Red as well.


or somewhat incorrectly as i have done 
-tuscan with black fascia board behind the stock printing-with light colored wooded walkways


taken a 4075 DRGW red version and with somewhat mis-understanding on my part tried my hand at the later red version


couldnt find a way to post the pic in the body so here's a link


http://i191.photobucket.com/albums/...G_0393.jpg


----------



## stevedenver (Jan 6, 2008)

[No message]


----------



## Jerrys RR (Jun 28, 2010)

I would just about bet money that it is a German made 3081 PRR Combine (the number confirms this) with a Chinese made C&S Drover's Caboose roof and cupola. They then probably sold the C&S lower unit with the regular roof from the PRR Combine.

The German made C&S Drovers Caboose is too rare and valuable to have used it to make a green PRR roof and cupola which probably are not marked Made in China.

The give away that it was not a factory item are the seats. If it was a true LGB Drover's Caboose it would not have the window seats as per a Combine with the lavatory but instead it would have long bench seats.

The colors of the German PRR Combine and the Chinese Drover's Caboose are probably close enough not to notice any difference (less noticeable than they appear to be in the photo). Notice the reddish combine seats on the right vs the brown drovers benches on the left.










http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/je...4750-1.PDF

I was once going to make the conversion using a German Drover's Caboose but fortunately Dave Watts told me what a dumb idea it was considering the value of the German C&S Drovers Caboose. 
Jerry


----------



## Jerrys RR (Jun 28, 2010)

Posted By stevedenver on 07 Sep 2010 10:32 AM 
if looking for green D&RGW, best way is to get either a red or yellow D&RGW version and paint it green. Mask the letterboard so you can keep the D&RGW lettering. The repaint is surprisingly easy to do. That's how we did a green San Juan trainset using LGB cars. I'm just assuming you're interested in D&RGW based on your sig image, although I know you run various roads. Green is an accurate color for the D&RGW "drovers" car, more correctly "Pagosa Springs combine". Red as well.


or somewhat incorrectly as i have done 
-tuscan with black fascia board behind the stock printing-with light colored wooded walkways


taken a 4075 DRGW red version and with somewhat mis-understanding on my part tried my hand at the later red version


couldnt find a way to post the pic in the body so here's a link


http://i191.photobucket.com/albums/...G_0393.jpg




Hi Steve,

Depending on how the car is otherwise marked sometimes a railroad change can be done with a simple label maker such as:

D&RGW Combine and Coach from DSP&P's (it would be just as easy to make green D&RGW cars from C&S ones - with either white or gold letters):










UP Combine, Coach and Drovers Caboose from D&RGW ones (never offered by LGB):





























I was able to make a six car UP set out of the relatively inexpensive LGB Chinese D&RGW cars with no more effort than to print a dozen labels which can be pulled off if a future owner wants D&RGW instead of Union Pacific. Two more labels made a UP Mogul out of a C&S Mogul.
Obviously I don't concern myself with car numbers or markings that may be unrelated to the railroad I converted the stuff to. 
Just an alternative for folks like me who can't paint.

Regards,

Jerry


----------

